# "RARE"



## fordmike65 (Oct 12, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/295272337668?campid=5335809022

"Schwinn Alloy SS beach cruiser,RARE.
Single speed
Rear coaster brake
Front brake.
Pearlescent blue/white paintwork
Typhoon cord balloon white wall tyres
Retro ride
Comfy sprung saddle.
FREE VINTAGE SEAT COVER (RARE)
Getting rarer."

🙄


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 12, 2022)

Mike..you should KNOW that you DONT tell people about the awesome bike you are buying UNTIL it is actually in your possession!!! DUH!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 12, 2022)

Suhhweeet! Besides a Cheeto bike the only thing my collection needs


----------



## kreika (Oct 12, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Suhhweeet! Besides a Cheeto bike the only thing my collection needs



Don’t forget about that Indian I posted. A must have, and would look great next to the cheetoes bike! 🤣


----------



## lgrinnings (Oct 12, 2022)

I think it’s rare because it hasn’t had enough time to cook. 50 more years and it’ll be medium well…


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 12, 2022)

getting "rarer" only because they are a throwaway bike when they start to look crummy.


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 13, 2022)

Rare in the UK maybe? 🤷‍♂️


----------

